# MY CAR is dead as a door nail



## seagull (Aug 13, 2011)

i have an 05 gto manual.....so in the morning i tried to start my car, it didnt start,it made click noise(starter, but only one click) and all the lights flickered and went out( the odometer and the radio clock). the lights came on i put the key to on and the abs fault light and traction control off came on after the start up self check, then everything went out.but when it came back on i had enough power to open the window n everynow and then i could use the fob to lock the door
later in the day i put a new battery thinking might be that and turned the key and all the lights went out and no click from the starter and about a minute later the odometer n radio clock came back on.


Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

My guess is the BCM. Mine did this when I took it out this year. After doing what your's is for about a week, it all died completely. New battery and w/ my buddies BCM, the interior and accessories all worked. The car didn't start until I had a new BCM and PCM(that was also bad) put in and new FOBs. If anyone one of the computers is messed up, the car won't be allowed to start because of a security feature.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BCM or the starter is shorted to ground.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

mine did crap similar to this, the one click and now enough power stuff. it was my positive battery connector, the stock one was corroded really bad and broke not making good contact. after putting on a new one, good as new.


----------



## seagull (Aug 13, 2011)

it was the battery connectors.... , i clean it before but not good enough i guess... i cleaned it with baking soda and water n scrape the connection point with a screwdriver to get fresh metal and it started right up.

thanks for your help everyone it saved me the hassle of bringing it to the stealership.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

seagull said:


> it was the battery connectors.... , i clean it before but not good enough i guess... i cleaned it with baking soda and water n scrape the connection point with a screwdriver to get fresh metal and it started right up.
> 
> thanks for your help everyone it saved me the hassle of bringing it to the stealership.


Glad you got it fixed! keep them clean so you dont have to replace them like I did. the positive one is a pain.


----------

